# Available as a sub in Connecticut...



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

I am located in DC, but will be in CT for this coming weeks storm and would love to work as much as possible. Have a 99 Tahoe 4x4 with a brand new Blizzard 760. Email or PM me ASAP if anyone is looking for help for this storm so I can be there before the weather starts.

[email protected]


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

Welcome to CT. Do you know exactly where in CT you will be?


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

Plowed,

I grew up in CT (Middlebury), but live in Wash., DC now. Still have family up there. I was just looking at the weather forecast and since we haven't had ANY snow yet, I thought I might see if someone up there was in need of an emergency sub for this coming storm.


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

Middlebury is not far from us. We're out of Newtown/Bethel but plow in Ridgefield.


----------



## PlowVA (Nov 8, 2004)

My mother is a spanish teacher at ridgefield middle school.


----------

